# found a little dump from 1930's today



## RCO (Aug 30, 2012)

was in huntsville , ontario ( yes there is a couple huntsville's outside the US ) and stumbled onto a little dump from the late 1930's on a quiet little road just outside of town . not overly big and i'll need to dig down to get the rest of whatever is there . here is what i found today and i wasn't there for very long . 


 -broken Brown's beverages 7 oz bottle , an older brown's bottle as it says JD brown on it and that dates to 1930's or older . also full of dirt so i cleaned it out and oddly 6 rusty caps inside all too dirty to read 

 - broken older coca cola bottle , 7 oz . has coca cola of canada and that bottle dates to 1930's early 40's 

 - no markings clear glass jar or bottle 

 - ed smith bottle , some sort of fruit juice maybe ? 

 - maple syrup bottle , on bottom " quebec maple products 1933 " 

 - white glass jar no markings 

 - 1 lb glass jar 

 - meads vacap dropper pat 1938 , 

 - broken lysol bottle , corked style 

 - mini clear bottle


----------



## RCO (Aug 30, 2012)

here are the nicer bottles cleaned up


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool finds too bad th coke was broken[]


----------



## RCO (Sep 1, 2012)

went back to the dump , frustrating dig . everything was broken except for some small items and a brown bottle that i originally wrote off as a common beer bottle . 

 - unusual  bottle , can't get metal top off . says " UMP " on bottom 

 - mason canada jar 

 - O'keefes Beverages bottle 

 - white glass jar 

 - mini glass test tube 

 - some sort of jar lid 

 - old bayer aspirin bottle 

 - clear bottle and brown bottle is broken on back


----------



## RCO (Sep 1, 2012)

originally i though this was a boring old beer bottle but it is a pop bottle , did some research and o'keefes beverages was a company from Toronto , Ontario . operated from 1931- 1942 . it must of closed up during WW2 ? never found one of there bottles before . the age is right for the dump as thats the age of most of the stuff i've found so far .


----------



## RCO (Sep 1, 2012)

found a picture of what the bottle looks like with a label . they made orange , ginger beer , grapefruit and lemon drinks


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Ryan,

 Nice find, sir. I think the O'Keefe's was a prohibition product of O'Keefe Brewing Ltd.

 "With Prohibition's advent in 1916 O'Keefe began making stone ginger beer, but with repeal in 1926 brewing was resumed." From.




From.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Ryan , I found one of those odd shape bottles with the ' UMP ' on the bottom here in Nova Scotia..I'd like to know what was in it..


----------



## RCO (Sep 2, 2012)

on the o'keefe's bottle . if might of been a prohibition era product or ginger beer was really popular back then . either way production seemed to stop around 1942 . i have seen o'keefe's stoneware ginger beer bottles online before . i haven't seen a brown glass pop bottle before but i don't think its rare as the product was being sold all across Ontario from 1930's -  early 1940's. 

 The UMP bottle is a mystery . i haven't been able to find out anything about it . my gut says it was for some kind of liquor type drink . i could also picture it being for maple syrup  . it was no doubt for something that was somewhat more expensive than average food products . they wouldn't of made a bottle that fancy during 1930's for something basic .


----------

